# need job



## mohsin (Mar 29, 2016)

hi,
I want a computer operator job in Australia.
will any body help me.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mohsin said:


> hi,
> I want a computer operator job in Australia.
> will any body help me.


I think there are a lot of Australians looking for similar jobs here already.

But you may need to be more specific about a "computer operator job". Almost all office workers operate computers.


----------



## Green Koala (Mar 8, 2016)

What sort of computer job? If this is just some office data entry etc. it would be very hard to find something. However, If you are specialist in coding or IT service desk, netowrking i think you got a chance - check the jobs on seek.co.au or careerone.com.au .Linkedin is also very good for finding these kind of jobs.


----------



## mohsin (Mar 29, 2016)

yes, this is data entry or office work.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you qualify for a visa - you can not get a visa for general office work or data entry


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mohsin said:


> yes, this is data entry or office work.


100 applicants for one job like this recently in my area.

Only the best at interview stand any chance.


----------

